# Skid plate/belly pan



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Ok, so I got stuck really bad in a hole and while being towed out by another RzR that was riding with us and a ranger apparently my skid plate/belly pan got torn up. Now I have to replace it. I have been on the web tonight looking for another, I just can't grasp the concept of $300-$550 for this part. Surely someone out there has a better or cheaper way to replace this part? 

Mud slingin' and COLD beer drinkin'


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Sheet metal?

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

I feel your pain, I have an after market skid and a-arm guards and they weren't cheap. Might want to try some poly-carbonate plastic and cut it to fit, a teryx I ride with did this and so far it's holding up.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

Yeah check out hdpe skids there's guy on here selling them he discounts shipping for mimb members. Hes on ebay too.It's 110 bucks I think. I like his belly skid I pounded mine trying to break them sliding over downed trees and rocks in the laurentien mountains and they held up fine. They slide over stuff well. I only have the belly skids. 




It's way too nice out to be workin!!!

Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk instead of working


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah we use to have someone here who was actually making the HDPE ones... Aint seen him in a while.


----------



## BrutemanAl (Jul 3, 2009)

his name is mike , he is on the site as chuck750 I do believe , here is is email for anyone wanting to get in touch with him , I asked him first if I could post his email for everyone to see , he said go for it !!!

[email protected]

I have been running his skids for 3 yrs .... 3 hard yrs lol , and they have held up to all the abuse I can throw at them


----------



## Chuck750 (Jan 29, 2010)

Hey guys! (and thanks Al for getting me back over here!) Yes I'm still making HDPE skids, a-arm and floorboard guards for Brutes and Canned Hamms but unfortunately wouldn't have anything for a RZR - but could hook you up with the material if that's what you're looking for. Let me know if you need anything! Thanks....


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

I have a sheet of alum diamond plate at home that I'm gonna use to make a new one. Thanks guys for all your help and info. 

Mud slingin' and COLD beer drinkin'


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Puck board!!


----------



## 09Teryx (Aug 11, 2010)

Crawfishie: diamond plate won't work good if you travel over any sharp rocks, they will grab the soft alum plate, that's why jetboats run a telfon strip along the bottom.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Simple fix to be able to use the diamond plate and not hang up.....flip it over. However, considering I dont think you rock climb with a lifted rzr I dont forsee you having any issues bud....it would look cool.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

filthyredneck said:


> Simple fix to be able to use the diamond plate and not hang up.....flip it over. However, considering I dont think you rock climb with a lifted rzr I dont forsee you having any issues bud....it would look cool.
> 
> -Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


A little underside "bling", if you will....I just have to find a shop to make the bends for me without breaking it. 

Mud slingin' and COLD beer drinkin'


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

That should look really cool when you get it done.


----------

